# Anyone Using an H24-700 with an 18 Inch Dish ?



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

Quick Background:

I had an SD receiver that I used with an 18 inch round dual LNB dish on my RV. At the end of last summer, the SD box failed. I temporarily used an H24-100 from my home setup for the remainder of the season. After adding a BBC and changing the satellite settings to 18 inch round/multiswitch, the receiver worked fine in the RV. When I returned home, I removed the BBC, changed the settings back to 3LNB/SWiM and had no issues.

_______________________________________________


Prior to the start of this summer when I went to purchase a new SD receiver, DirecTv had the HD receiver on sale for the same price as the SD. I purchased an HD box and received an H24-700. I activated the receiver on my home system and it worked fine. 

I then moved the receiver to the RV. I attached a BBC and changed the satellite settings to 18 inch round/multiswitch. The dish setting changed, but it does not appear that the switch setting changed properly. The screen showed multiswitch, but also said "do not attach BBC". I then received a 771 error and 0 signal strength on all transponders. If I removed the BBC, I got a good signal on the odd transponders and 0 on the evens. I borrowed a friend's SD box and verified that the dish was aligned correctly (95 average strength on all transponders) and all channels were being received.

I have repeated the satellite setup numerous times. I have reset the box using RBR, menu reset, menu reset everything, and left the box unplugged over night. I re-dowloaded the software, and tried two different BBC's. In every case the result was the same. No signal using a BBC, and signal on odd transponders only without the BBC. 

My next step is to try the H24-100 and see if it still works in the RV. The software versions are different on the two boxes, but I'm not sure if this is a software or hardware issue.

In researching the issue, I have seen comments posted that changing switch settings on the H24 can be problematic, but I have not seen a solution anywhere. Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


SF


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The BBC is not needed to receive 101 with the 18 in. dish and should not be used. You should not select multiswitch, as there is none with that dish (although I don't think that would affect what you are seeing). It appears that you are only getting the 13 volt (odd) signal to the dish, not the 18 volt (even) signal. If it works correctly with the other receiver, you may have a problem with the H24-700, although it may still work fine with a SWM system.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> The BBC is not needed to receive 101 with the 18 in. dish and should not be used. You should not select multiswitch, as there is none with that dish (although I don't think that would affect what you are seeing). It appears that you are only getting the 13 volt (odd) signal to the dish, not the 18 volt (even) signal. If it works correctly with the other receiver, you may have a problem with the H24-700, although it may still work fine with a SWM system.


Hmm....I was told I needed the BBC, and it worked with the H24-100 last year.

So the correct settings are: No BBC, 18inch dish/SWiM ? ( The only choices are SWiM or Multiswitch)

Thanks


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

"SWORDFISH" said:


> Hmm....I was told I needed the BBC, and it worked with the H24-100 last year.
> 
> So the correct settings are: No BBC, 18inch dish/SWiM ? ( The only choices are SWiM or Multiswitch)
> 
> Thanks


Well, if those are the choices, pick multiswitch, not SWM. The BBCs are only required for some of the 99/103 channels, not 101, but shouldn't cause problems either.

Sent from my Nook Color (CM7) using DBSTalk


----------

